

Julian Assange: 'I am – like all hackers – a little bit autistic' - nameless_noob
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/julian-assange-i-am-ndash-like-all-hackers-ndash-a-little-bit-autistic-2358654.html

======
nameless_noob
One thing I can't tell: was this ghost written, as part of the new book?

